# new knives



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 21, 2012)

[/color]
After seeing everyone elses cool knives, I thought I would give it a try. 
I only made the handles not the blades themselves.:wacko1:
[attachment=8022]
[attachment=8023] Desert Ironwood handle from a trade with shadetree. The wood polishes just awesome, well worth the work!
[attachment=8024]Russian olive with some light burl figure, works and sands easily, interesting smell though.
[attachment=8025]Dyed big leaf maple burl.
[attachment=8026]Indian rosewood from the Ugly Florida wood people!

These were a lot of fun to make, and now my father in law gave me some old hunting knives to refurbish and make new handles for.
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2012)

very nice work  duckman


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2012)

Those are cool! I bought a couple of cheapo knife blades from woodcraft, and these beauties make me want to figure out where I stashed them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2012)

One thing cool about buying the blades is it sure is a time saver! Look how many knives you just whipped out! Very cool


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Those are great. I've got to put knives on my to do list. I've never made one and you guys make such great handles. Definitely inspiring. Awesome stuff.


----------

